# Briggs and Stratton engine keeps running and running and etc.



## chazjr3 (May 25, 2009)

First of I would like to say thanks for helping me troubleshoot my engine starting. My original problem was that the engine would only run momentarily when I sprayed starting fluid in the carb. Which showed a fuel starvation problem.
This was caused by the fuel solenoid switch not closing to let fuel into the carb. I thought the solenoid was bad so I went out and bought a new one. Engine still would not start, then I replaced the solenoid with a screw and the engine started. It ran rough because the carb. needs adjusting so, I go to switch it off and the engine keeps running(used fuel shut off to stop it).
Which brings me to a new problem. I'm thinking the same reason the solenoid didn't work is the same reason it will not shut off from the key switch.
The Briggs engine is model #287707. I bought it used to go a old snapper mower. It has an orange and black wire that goes under the flywheel that connect to the fuel solenoid. 
How should I wire this engine to activate the solenoid and shut down from the key switch. Or is the switch bad, starter solenoid bad.....I need help my yard is starting to look like a jungle. Thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## ossaguy (Dec 3, 2008)

When you click the key to the on position,you should be able to hear a faint"Click" that would be the fuel solenoid engaging.Using a voltmeter,see if you are getting 12 volts to the solenoid wire.It should get 12v when on,zero when off. 
Using the ohms setting on your VOM,test the black wire that goes to the coil.When the key clicks into the off position,it should have continuity between that wire and ground.
You never want 12v going to that wire,or the coil will blow.If these don't test right,it may indeed be the switch.Chk for proper grounding,and test all the wires thru the harness.
Hope this helps.
Steve


----------

